# Movie - Battle of the Pacific (2011)



## syscom3 (Jun 24, 2013)

Has anyone seen this movie?


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yqVq9GvcFuw_


----------



## vinnye (Jun 24, 2013)

I have not seen it, but will try to watch it soon.
What did you think, was it a good film, was it an accurate representation?


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 24, 2013)

This is "Oba.The Last Samurai" based on a true story writen by an American veteran.

I watched it and found another aspect of the Battle of Saipan.
Oba rejected Banzai attack.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 24, 2013)

Shinpachi said:


> This is "Oba.The Last Samurai" based on a true story writen by an American veteran.
> 
> I watched it and found another aspect of the Battle of Saipan.
> Oba rejected Banzai attack.



Yes, I have seen this one, didn't mind it at all...


----------

